# Bell Super Dh creeks- TLD Stage?



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Just got a Bell Super DH on sale. Helmet is very comfortable, even more than my Super 3R's. However, it creaks really bad. Can't ride with it. All the creaking comes comes from the jaw piece. Seller will take it back for an exchange, or $60 off one of the 2019 models, or give me $60 off a TLD Stage. I am just wondering if I wear a medium in the Bell, and its nice and comfy, how does the Stage fit and is it a comfy, quiet helmet? I know it does not have the nice fit adjuster the Bells have. I have no way of trying a Stage on, and I need to make a decision quick so I can get either one delivered before my bike trip to GA next week.


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

Well just bought a Stage and love it. Very comfortable and super adjustable with all the included padding to customize the fit. I typically wear a large to XL TLD helmet, but went with the M/L and put the 15mm pad kit in it and feels great. Did my first ride with it this morning, and it feels like ventilated better the TLD A2 that I typically wear on trail rides. I originally bought the 3R and exchanged it for the TLD. The 3R just didn't fit right and the guy at the shop actually let me switch out the padding until I decided that the was just right.

Bottom line, you won't be disappointed with Stage helmet and I say for the M/L.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I also just got the Stage and like it. It's very comfy, I was using a Super 3R. Also got the M/L size. Unfortunately its hard to say if it you will find it comfy or not as everyone is shaped a little different.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok great thanks for the replies, I appreciate it. I am going to have to think about it. lol I am that one guy that everything fits different and in between size. I hate not being able to try stuff on first. rrrrrrr may lean towards another super dh, as I know how it will fit.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

I wear the Bell Super DH in medium and the TLD Stage in medium.

They fit the same head the same


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Great, that's what I want to hear.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

I used to have bell super Dh my 13 years old son too. Honestly i tried the stage and there is a huge difference, stage is super light, the ventilation is amazing and fit better with the 3 replacement pads and 2 inside pads on the head.

I was so happy that got a stage for me son too. Sold both bells.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Update... First, Universal Cycles went above and beyond on this. Could not be happier with their customer service. Mike is the man. So I went with an exchange on the Super DH. Got a 2019 Fasthouse edition. Really nice looking helmet. Glad I did because there was clearly something off with the first one. This new one is dead silent, no creaking. I was able to try a Stage on, and preferred the fit of the Super DH way more, and honestly, the dh is light enough already, but feels more protective and up for more abuse. Just my opinion. Anyway, if your Super DH creaks bad, contact seller or Bell, because it shouldn't do that.


----------

